# Bergab mit dem Kinn vorraus



## Schdvd (22. April 2016)

Mir kommt es vor bei bergabfahrten das ich bei meinem jekyll gr.m bei 1,74m , immer nach vorne rutsche. Ich habe immer das gefühl das ich vorne überkippe. Dämpfer hinten ist weicher als vorne , aber trotzdem bei bergabfahrten imer das gefühl und auch das gewicht vor der gabel. Bergab steh ich im rad.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. April 2016)

Schwerpunkt zentral über Tretlager halten und TIEF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schdvd (22. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Schwerpunkt zentral über Tretlager halten und TIEF.


öhhhmm ja das kenn ich auch ! ;-)


----------



## everywhere.local (22. April 2016)

Schdvd schrieb:


> öhhhmm ja das kenn ich auch ! ;-)


Dann wende es an 
Dann ist es völlig ausgeschlossen, dass du nach vorn kippst


----------



## Zask06 (22. April 2016)

Ich würde empfehlen - grad beim Bergabfahren wie vom TE beschrieben - immer die Knie beugen und den A*** hintern Sattel. Je steiler es wird desto mehr nach hinten. Oder fährst du im Sitzen? Dann evtl. mal versuchen im Stehen zu fahren. Da lässt der Karrn sich nämlich auch besser kontrollieren. Verhindern von Ausbrechen nach r. oder l. usw.

Glaub die von @bastifunbiker gezeigte Skizze gilt eher generell und nicht spezifisch für Abfahrten die steiler sind.

Wenn ich mich da täusche, bitte korrigieren


----------



## rhnordpool (22. April 2016)

Bastifunbiker hat Recht.
Ich kenn das Gefühl auch. Hat sicher mit Deiner Haltung zu tun, zum Teil kanns auch hervorgerufen (bzw. verstärkt) werden von der Bike- bzw. Körpergeometrie als mir da einfallen:
- (zu) steiler Lenkwinkel
- Sattel nicht unten sondern oben (im Verhältnis zur Lenkerhöhe)
- Hohes Tretlager
- Eventuell zu kurzes Bike (Abstand zw. Sattel und Lenker horizontal).
- Oder Du bist ein derartiger Sitzriese mit extrem langem Oberkörper, daß Du mit dem Oberkörper selbst bei tiefgestelltem Sattel und prinzipiell richtiger Haltung noch deutlich weiter mit dem Kopf nach schräg oben-vorn (über dem Lenker) bist, als Otto Normalo.
- Oder Kombinationen von obigem

Sollte alles tendenziell dazu führen können, daß man "Überschlagsgefühle" bekommt.

Seltener sind Fälle, wo zuviel Hirn und zuwenig Bauch zu einem zu hohen Schwerpunkt führen.
Der umgekehrte Fall tritt vermutlich häufiger auf.


----------



## Zask06 (22. April 2016)

Schdvd schrieb:


> ...und auch das gewicht vor der gabel.



Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## berkel (22. April 2016)

Ist dein Bike noch mit der Boxxer wie in deinem Fotoalbum aufgebaut?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. April 2016)

Gehts dir ständig so oder nur in bestimmten Situationen (zB beim Bremsen)?


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2016)

@Zask06 Würde ich so nicht empfehlen, durch diesen Tipp geraten viele Biker zu weit nach hinten, was sie zum passiven Passagier werden lässt und den Grip am VR verringert  Besser Du gehst in eine tiefe Haltung bei Steilabfahrten, zentral über dem Tretlager und lässt Dein Bike unter Dir der Neigung des Hangs entsprechend pendeln (dadurch wandert der Sattel auch unter Dir nach vorne). Erkläre ich hier  :






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## sparkfan (23. April 2016)

"zentral über dem Tretlager" = "lotrecht über dem Tretlager"
Damit würden wahrscheinlich 90% der Diskussionen "zentral über dem Tretlager" vs. "hinter dem Sattel, mal mehr mal weniger je nach Gefälle" gar nicht stattfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. April 2016)

kommt mir so bekannt vor. kumpel wundert sich bei einer abfahrt hier immer, das ich da sogar mit nem hardtail und nur 120mm runterpöller. er meint: er würde da sich voll überschlagen, fährt da nur mitm DH bike runter. meine aussage war immer: ich lass einfach das bike unter mir wegkippen und das passt. geh ich da übertrieben weit nach hinten, zerlegts mich, also zentral überm bike anrollen, rad wegkippen lassen (arme lass ich da meist recht locker bis des passt) und gut is... gestürzt bin ich mit der technik noch nie.


----------



## duc-mo (24. April 2016)

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder nen Technikkurs besucht und da wurde die Grundstellung auch kurz angerissen. Den Ansatz dort kannte ich noch nicht, fand ihn aber super... 

Es wurde vermittelt, das der Schwerpunkt übers Tretlager gehört. Die Beine sollen fast komplett durchgestreckt werde, weil du nur so ermüdungsfrei einen längeren Trail absurfen kanns. Um die Schwerpunktlage zu "kontrollieren" sollten wir mit Schritttempo anrollen und im Stehen eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen. Dabei wird deutlich, das man meinst doch nicht "zentral" über dem Tretlager steht...

Ich hab zwar keine Probleme mit Überschlaggefühlen, aber mich hats sensibilisiert.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. April 2016)

Gabel zu weich?
Gerade wenn man Tourenräder mit einer DH Gabel vergewaltigt sind die Geo Unterschiede gewaltig wenn die Gabel wegtaucht.
Also Härte der Gabel kontrollieren. Danach lowspeed Druckstufe.

Mit einer 16/17 cm Gabel hätte das Rad wahrscheinlich bessere DH Eigenschaften.
Tieferes Tretlager und geringere Geounterschiede beim Einfedern.

Da Du anscheinend 3fach mit einer Boxxer fährst, tippe ich mal darauf, dass Du Anfänger bist.
Also Setup der Gabel nochmal überprüfen und die Fahrtechniktipps beherzigen.


----------



## Zask06 (25. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht empfehlen, durch diesen Tipp geraten viele Biker zu weit nach hinten, was sie zum passiven Passagier werden lässt und den Grip am VR verringert



hm..ist schon was dran. Grad für Fahranfänger. Wobei, ich trotzdem behaupte, ab ner gewissen Steigung/Gefälle ist es unausweichlich weiter nach hinten zu gehen, eben um den Schwerpunkt zentral zu halten. Auf der Geraden ist das bike horizontal, klar. Aber an nem steilen Hang geht es ja eher in Richtung diagonal, je nach Steigungswinkel in krassen Passagen sogar fast senkrecht. Da überm Sattel zu bleiben halte ich für sehr gefährlich im Hinblick auf nach vorn über kippen.



Marc B schrieb:


> Besser Du gehst in eine tiefe Haltung bei Steilabfahrten, zentral über dem Tretlager und lässt Dein Bike unter Dir der Neigung des Hangs entsprechend pendeln



Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig. Hab mich da wohl blöde ausgedrückt mit meinem Post, aber genau das meinte ich auch. Und je nach Steile der Abfahrt gerät man da etwas mehr oder eben etwas weniger hinter den Sattel.



sparkfan schrieb:


> "zentral über dem Tretlager" = "lotrecht über dem Tretlager"
> Damit würden wahrscheinlich 90% der Diskussionen "zentral über dem Tretlager" vs. "hinter dem Sattel, mal mehr mal weniger je nach Gefälle" gar nicht stattfinden



So gesehen triffts das am ehesten 



duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Beine sollen fast komplett durchgestreckt werde



Das klingt eher fragwürdig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Beine sollen fast komplett durchgestreckt werde, weil du nur so ermüdungsfrei einen längeren Trail absurfen kanns.



das kann aber auch gut inne buchse gehen. ich feder zumindest recht viel mit den beinen weg. gerade bei hardtailgeballer nahezu pflicht. gut, im fullyzeitalter kann man erstmal das fahrwerk arbeiten lassen. macht aber auch sinn wie du das beschreibst, auch wenn ich mich bei so einer fahrweise nicht wirklich sicher fühle, eher statisch aufm bike.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Um die Schwerpunktlage zu "kontrollieren" sollten wir mit Schritttempo anrollen und im Stehen eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen. Dabei wird deutlich, das man meinst doch nicht "zentral" über dem Tretlager steht...



und wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht?? reine neugierde.


----------



## duc-mo (25. April 2016)

Es ging um die Grundposition! Man sollte sich einfach abgewöhnen nicht schon auf einfachsten Trails tief in die Hocke zu gehen, das ermüdet enorm und bringt keine Vorteile.

In einfachem Gelände sind die Beine bei mir fast durchgestreckt und nur wenn es der Trails erfordert gehe ich tiefer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2016)

Hab gerade den News-Artikel über das Rennen in Cairns gelesen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos mit Nino Schurter anschaue, dann ist an dem, was @duc-mo schreibt (Beine fast komplett durchgestreckt), etwas dran.












Keine Ahnung, ob das dann auch bei meiner Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Bikeausstattung uneingeschränkt stimmt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Es wurde vermittelt, das der Schwerpunkt übers Tretlager gehört. Die Beine sollen fast komplett durchgestreckt werde, weil du nur so ermüdungsfrei einen längeren Trail absurfen kanns. Um die Schwerpunktlage zu "kontrollieren" sollten wir mit Schritttempo anrollen und im Stehen eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen. Dabei wird deutlich, das man meinst doch nicht "zentral" über dem Tretlager steht...


So habe ich die CC-fahrer beim bike the rock in Heubach beobachtet. Für die kontrolle der schwerpunktslage ziehe ich es vor, beide hände am lenker zu lassen, aber bei schnellerer fahrt. Ich greife aber den griff locker mit zeigefinger und daumen mit einigen mm spiel. So kann ich fühlen, ob das bike unter mir arbeitet, ohne dass ich es groß beeinflusse. Wenn was schief läuft, habe ich beide hände am lenker.


Zask06 schrieb:


> ... Wobei, ich trotzdem behaupte, ab ner gewissen Steigung/Gefälle ist es unausweichlich weiter nach hinten zu gehen, eben um den Schwerpunkt zentral zu halten. Auf der Geraden ist das bike horizontal, klar. Aber an nem steilen Hang geht es ja eher in Richtung diagonal, je nach Steigungswinkel in krassen Passagen sogar fast senkrecht. Da überm Sattel zu bleiben halte ich für sehr gefährlich im Hinblick auf nach vorn über kippen.


Wo ist denn dabei `zentral`in diesem fall zu finden?
Rein physikalisch braucht man bei sehr steilen stücken nicht noch weiter nach hinten zu gehen. Biker und bike fallen gleich schnell.

Es gibt nur ein problem. Das ist der übergang ins flache. An dieser stelle muss man dann mehr nach hinten gehen oder sogar noch das vorderrad anheben. Irgendwo gibt es da ein video vom ´professor`an einem fast senkrechten felsen. Hier das Jahr 2012 suchen und die seite runterscrollen bis MountainBIKE (January 2012) erscheint. Dort das zweite bild anclicken. -> bild & artikel.
Der mann ist nicht weit hinter dem sattel.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hab gerade den News-Artikel über das Rennen in Cairns gelesen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos mit Nino Schurter anschaue, dann ist an dem, was @duc-mo schreibt (Beine fast komplett durchgestreckt), etwas dran.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob das dann auch bei meiner Kondition, Fahrtechnik und Bikeausstattung uneingeschränkt stimmt



viel in die knie gehen is da eh nich drin (augenmerk auf den sattel). DAS würd ich aber gerne mal in ner videosequenz sehen. das sieht schon recht stelzig aus auf bildern.


----------



## Karl-Theodor (25. April 2016)

.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. April 2016)

Kann das obige bestätigen.
Was starke Gefälle anbelangt, hat mir für die Psyche im Übrigen mal sehr geholfen, mir mal per Diagramm aufzuzeichnen, was 30% Gefälle oder 30° Gefälle eigentlich bedeuten. Wenn man sieht,wie wenig steil das eigentlich auf dem Papier ist, wird man mutiger, zentral auf dem Bike zu bleiben (halt höchstens mit dem Oberkörper tiefer gehen) und nicht extrem mit dem Hintern nach hinten (was man am Anfang sicher öfter glaubt tun zu müssen).


----------



## Karl-Theodor (25. April 2016)

.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. April 2016)

@Karl-Theodor: Tut mir Leid, Herr Lehrer, aber mir ist nicht klar, wie ich mit  hoch-tief "arbeiten" soll, wenn es darum geht, daß Biker ihren Allerwertesten zu weit nach hinten strecken.
Im Übrigen glaub ich, daß den Meisten schon ganz gut klar ist, was gemeint ist. Sieht man doch regelmäßig auf den Trails.


----------



## Karl-Theodor (25. April 2016)

.


----------



## duc-mo (25. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hab gerade den News-Artikel über das Rennen in Cairns gelesen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos mit Nino Schurter anschaue, dann ist an dem, was @duc-mo schreibt (Beine fast komplett durchgestreckt), etwas dran.



Die Pros fahren ohne Variostütze und senken den Sattel auch am Schnellspanner nicht ab. Da bleibt dir nix anderes übrig. 

Mir gehts aber nicht darum an den gezeigten Steilstufen mit durchgestreckten Beinen zu fahren. Vielmehr gehts darum, dass man sehr schnell ermüdet, wenn man schon auf einfachen Trails mit abgewinkelten Beinen fährt. 

Um das zu testen... Einfach mal mit 90° angewinkelten Knien hinstellen und die Zeit stoppen bis man zusammenbricht. Im Anschluss das Gleiche nochmal mit durchgestreckten Beinen machen... 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So habe ich die CC-fahrer beim bike the rock in Heubach beobachtet. Für die kontrolle der schwerpunktslage ziehe ich es vor, beide hände am lenker zu lassen, aber bei schnellerer fahrt. Ich greife aber den griff locker mit zeigefinger und daumen mit einigen mm spiel. So kann ich fühlen, ob das bike unter mir arbeitet, ohne dass ich es groß beeinflusse. Wenn was schief läuft, habe ich beide hände am lenker.



Ich hab nirgends geschrieben, dass man mit "einer Hand" in den Trail fahren soll... Es geht vielmehr um eine Gleichgewichtsübung "im Trocknen". Ich dachte das ist aus dem Geschriebenen klar geworden aber wenn nicht, dann habe ich es hiermit klar gestellt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hab nirgends geschrieben, dass man mit "einer Hand" in den Trail fahren soll... Es geht vielmehr um eine Gleichgewichtsübung "im Trocknen". Ich dachte das ist aus dem Geschriebenen klar geworden aber wenn nicht, dann habe ich es hiermit klar gestellt.


Und ich habe geschrieben:
Für die kontrolle der schwerpunktslage* ziehe ich es vor*, beide hände am lenker zu lassen, aber bei schnellerer fahrt.
Wie will ich denn sonst die schwerpunktslage auf einem trail kontrollieren und so ein gefühl bei unterschiedlichem gelände dafür bekommen?
Auch klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (25. April 2016)

@Loki_bottrop, @duc-mo: Das mit der Sattelstütze ist mir auch aufgefallen. Deswegen die Bemerkung bzgl. Bikeausstattung und das Smiley nach den Fotos 
@duc-mo: Ich denke, mir ist klar, was du mit fast (! nicht ganz!) durchgestreckten Beinen meinst und vor allem wann/wo.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bastifunbiker hat Recht


Natürlich hat er das 


sparkfan schrieb:


> Hab gerade den News-Artikel über das Rennen in Cairns gelesen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos mit Nino Schurter anschaue, dann ist an dem, was @duc-mo schreibt (Beine fast komplett durchgestreckt), etwas dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der gute nino hat die Beine so durchgestreckt, weil es mit seinem hohen Sattel gar nicht anders geht. Aber er kann es halt auch so.
Ihr bleibt lieber bei dem, was geraten wurde. Schwerpunkt lotrecht über dem tretlager und TIEF. das gibt Sicherheit und verhindert, dass man nach vorn über kippt


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Einfach mal mit 90° angewinkelten Knien hinstellen und die Zeit stoppen bis man zusammenbricht. Im Anschluss das Gleiche nochmal mit durchgestreckten Beinen machen...


Natürlich geht es beim 2. Mal länger. Da profitiert man ja vom Training im 1.Durchgang


----------



## Toolkid (25. April 2016)

Ansonsten einfach tief aufs Rad ducken: Bringt den Schwerpunkt tiefer und fährt sich somit stabiler. Zudem sieht der Abhang dann auch nicht so steil und hoch aus. Sagt auch Brian Lopes: "Get Low. If you think you're low, you probably not. Get lower."
Bergab sollte man den Fuß eher mittig aufs Pedal stellen und in Richtung Ferse absenken. Stabiler und ermüdungsfreier kann man nicht stehen.


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und ich habe geschrieben:
> Für die kontrolle der schwerpunktslage* ziehe ich es vor*, beide hände am lenker zu lassen, aber bei schnellerer fahrt.
> Wie will ich denn sonst die schwerpunktslage auf einem trail kontrollieren und so ein gefühl bei unterschiedlichem gelände dafür bekommen?
> Auch klar?



Das ist ein anderer Ansatz, als der von mir genannte... Aber jetzt ist klar was du meintest...



Toolkid schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach tief aufs Rad ducken: Bringt den Schwerpunkt tiefer und fährt sich somit stabiler.



Wie hats mal ein Techniktrainer formuliert... Vorn tief (wie ein Gorilla die Ellenbogen nach außen), hinten hoch (mit fast durchgestreckten *BEINEN*) und Schwerpunkt aufs Tretlager.



Toolkid schrieb:


> Bergab sollte man den Fuß eher mittig aufs Pedal stellen und in Richtung Ferse absenken.



Bei Klicks muss man einen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie hats mal ein Techniktrainer formuliert... Vorn tief (wie ein Gorilla die Ellenbogen nach außen), hinten hoch (mit fast durchgestreckten Armen) und Schwerpunkt aufs Tretlager.


wer hat denn bitte das (ich hoffe doch mal NICHT SO) gelehrt? 


duc-mo schrieb:


> Bei Klicks muss man einen Kompromiss finden.


nein, es gibt nur eine vernünftige Position auf dem Pedal. Und die sollte man auch einstellen.
Mit Kompromiss hat das nix zu tun. 
Montiert eure Cleats einfach nicht so weit vorn.


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

Die GRUNDPOSITION wurde genau so vermittelt. Warum nicht?


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

Sorry, oben sollte Beine nicht Arme stehen.


----------



## hulster (26. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hab gerade den News-Artikel über das Rennen in Cairns gelesen. Wenn ich mir die Fotos mit Nino Schurter anschaue, dann ist an dem, was @duc-mo schreibt (Beine fast komplett durchgestreckt), etwas dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist was anderes. Schurter hat keine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Der kommt anders garnicht hinter den Sattel. Würde er dann noch runtergehen, könnte er den nicht vorhandenen Bauch als zusätzliche Federung benutzen.
Davon abgesehen konnte man in Cairns hervorragend sehen, dass man die XCler nicht unterschätzen darf. Den größten Drop da würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fahren.
Absalom fährt interessanterweise diese Jahr mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze.

Zum eigentlichen Problem. Wer sich das mit "zentral über dem Tretlager" nicht vorstellen kann, sollte sich mal nen simpel Modell machen. Natürlich geht der Po bei steiler dann auch zwangsläufig weiter hinter den Sattel.
Es kommen aber noch Aspekte hinzu. Wenn der Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager ist - gut. Kann dann aber trotzdem im sehr steilen Gelände zu hoch sein, dass man über den Hebelpunkt der Gabel kommt. Also auch tiefer. Wird von Marc aber auch so gelehrt.
Es gibt aber noch nen Punkt, wo die Fahrphysik zuschlägt. Untergrund hat nämlich auch nen Einfluss. Habe ich Stufen, dicke Wurzeln, Steine und Löcher drin, beeinflusst das das Eintauchverhalten der Gabel und damit die Geo. Entweder stell ich dann die Gabel anders ein, wenn sie zu sehr wegtaucht, oder ich fahre mit ein WENIG mehr Geschwindigkeit, damit sich die Zeit in der sich der Schwerpunkt nach Vorne bewegen kann verkürzt. Konnte man in Lourdes und Cairns DH an einigen Stellen gut sehen, wenn man sich die Trainingsvideos angesehen. Da sind eingie Stellen wenn zu langsam einfach unfahrbar. Da hat das Bike Zeit komplett abzutauchen und dann bleibt auch nen Profi-DHler nicht mehr sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

hab einige steilpassagen schon gehabt, da war ich dann froh wenn der lotrechte schwerpunkt hinter der vorderradnabe blieb... aber selbst DAS is fahrbar.


----------



## scylla (26. April 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Kann dann aber trotzdem im sehr steilen Gelände zu hoch sein, dass man über den Hebelpunkt der Gabel kommt. Also auch tiefer.



Sehr steiles Gelände ist doch sowieso ein Sonderfall, vor allem wenn der Untergrund nicht nur aus festem Fels besteht. Irgendwann klappt das nicht mehr mit dem unbelasteten Lenker, weil man dann einfach den Grip am Vorderrad verlieren würde (oder die Arme zu kurz werden).


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Montiert eure Cleats einfach nicht so weit vorn.



Genau. So, wie wennste nen Nagel von oben mitten durch den Fußballen (also knapp dahinter) haust und dann die Achsmitte des Pedals triffst.
Um was gehts?


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die GRUNDPOSITION wurde genau so vermittelt. Warum nicht?


Was nützt dir die GrundPosition in steilem und oder technischem Gelände?


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Was nützt dir die GrundPosition in steilem und oder technischem Gelände?



Ich gebs auf!!!


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf!!!


Einsicht ist gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Montiert eure Cleats einfach nicht so weit vorn.


 
Pedalachse knapp hinter einer Line Groß-Klein-Zehe-"Grund"gelenke dann

1. besser berg auf 
2. besser berg ab
3. besser berg auf+ab / Tag


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Pedalachse knapp hinter einer Line Groß-Klein-Zehe-"Grund"gelenke dann
> 
> 1. besser berg auf
> 2. besser berg ab
> 3. besser berg auf+ab / Tag


si. und das ist Cleat/Schuh-technisch schon seeehr weit hinten (komisch eigentlich)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2016)

@Schdvd
Wie groß bist Du? 
Wie groß ist Dein Rahmen? 
Wie lang der Vorbau? 
Wie breit der Lenker?


----------



## Nico Laus (26. April 2016)

Sein Bike:






"jekyll gr.m bei 1,74m"

Kann es sein, dass du den Lenker stark nach oben gedreht hast? Die Kröpfung sollte zwar nach oben gehen aber auch in Richtung Fahrer. So wie es auf dem Foto ist, zwingt es dich in eine unangenehme Position. Vielleicht daher dein Kopfüber-Gefühl.

Edit: Ich glaube, der Lenker ist sogar falsch herum montiert... so bei genauerer Betrachtung.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Lenker ist sogar falsch herum montiert... so bei genauerer Betrachtung.



ja, die biegung geht nach vorn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. April 2016)




----------



## Nico Laus (26. April 2016)




----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

Jetzt wo es spannend wird und das Foto hier auftaucht meldet sich der TE nicht mal mehr, sicher hat es ihn über den Lenker abgeworfen. Unterhaltsam finde ich jedenfalls auch die Kommentare zu dem Bild in seinem Album


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

musste ich mir auch gerade denken. allein die diskussion bzgl klemmung der boxxer ist schon amüsant. aus dem kurzen blick heraus würde ich auch sagen, das die standrohre keine 203mm freigeben. davon ab, das man die maße in der anleitung schon einhalten sollte, die rockshox angibt.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Unterhaltsam finde ich jedenfalls auch die Kommentare zu dem Bild in seinem Album



Ohje , jetzt habe ich die auch mal durchgelesen. All die Mühe für nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

und ich mache mir die "Mühe" und rede von "Fahr"technik 
Erstmal paar Watschn im Tech-Talk abholen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. April 2016)

Ja genau und 3 Seiten Internet wieder mal für die Katz. Gut dass da keine Bäume für sterben mussten, oder doch?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. April 2016)

doch, da BIO strom aus holzvergasern, die BIO server in Mimmisota treibt


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

Also ich fand es ziemlich amüsant  Da ich keine Ahnung habe hat sich mein Beratungsaufwand in Grenzen gehalten


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ja genau und 3 Seiten Internet wieder mal für die Katz. Gut dass da keine Bäume für sterben mussten, oder doch?


doch, @4mate heftet das alles ab.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> doch, @4mate heftet das alles ab.


Psst, nicht das er den Beitrag noch meldet


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Psst, nicht das er den Beitrag noch meldet


diesbezüglich besitzt er Anstand


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> und ich mache mir die "Mühe" und rede von "Fahr"technik
> Erstmal paar Watschn im Tech-Talk abholen


Wie im richtigen Leben: vor die Therapie haben die Götter immer erst die Diagnose gestellt.


----------



## Zask06 (26. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> die Götter


Die wer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2016)

2014 springt er 4m hohe Sprünge auf MX-Strecken und auf einmal beherrscht er die Grundlagen nicht mehr?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> 2014 springt er 4m hohe Sprünge auf MX-Strecken und auf einmal beherrscht er die Grundlagen nicht mehr?



u made my day. genau aufn punkt gebracht.


----------



## Marc B (26. April 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> hm..ist schon was dran. Grad für Fahranfänger. Wobei, ich trotzdem behaupte, ab ner gewissen Steigung/Gefälle ist es unausweichlich weiter nach hinten zu gehen, eben um den Schwerpunkt zentral zu halten. Auf der Geraden ist das bike horizontal, klar. Aber an nem steilen Hang geht es ja eher in Richtung diagonal, je nach Steigungswinkel in krassen Passagen sogar fast senkrecht. Da überm Sattel zu bleiben halte ich für sehr gefährlich im Hinblick auf nach vorn über kippen.



Ja, das Bike pendelt unter einem und dadurch wandert der Sattel unter einem nach vorne. Da braucht man nicht nach hinten zu gehen  P.S.: Wenn man eine Kniebeuge macht, also nach unten geht, ist von der Seite gesehen die Hüfte in der tiefen Haltung weiter hinten - das verursacht mit die Missverständnisse mit dem "beweg die Hüfte nach hinten".


----------



## Toolkid (26. April 2016)

Ist ganz einfach: Die Pedal tragen das komplette Körpergewicht. Die Hände führen nur den Lenker, aber stützen den Körper nicht darauf ab (Heavy feet, light hands). Dadurch stellt sich zwangsläufig der Schwerpunkt immer senkrecht über dem Tretlager ein.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja, das Bike pendelt unter einem und dadurch wandert der Sattel unter einem nach vorne. Da braucht man nicht nach hinten zu gehen  P.S.: Wenn man eine Kniebeuge macht, also nach unten geht, ist von der Seite gesehen die Hüfte in der tiefen Haltung weiter hinten - das verursacht mit die Missverständnisse mit dem "beweg die Hüfte nach hinten".





Toolkid schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: Die Pedal tragen das komplette Körpergewicht. Die Hände führen nur den Lenker, aber stützen den Körper nicht darauf ab (Heavy feet, light hands). Dadurch stellt sich zwangsläufig der Schwerpunkt immer senkrecht über dem Tretlager ein.



Freunde der gepflegten Fahrtechnik, die Lehrstunde ist zur Leerstunde mutiert, Ihr könnt aufhören mit Eurem Fachwissen  Vielleicht kann mal lieber jemand erklären wie man mit dem Rad auf ner MX-Strecke soviel Schwung bekommt das man 4 Meter hoch springt, Marc evtl ne Idee?  

Edit wegen Dummheit


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> ... die Leerstunde ist zur Lehrstunde mutiert, ...


Wohl eher von der Lehrstunde zur Leerstunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. April 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: Die Pedal tragen das komplette Körpergewicht. Die Hände führen nur den Lenker, aber stützen den Körper nicht darauf ab (Heavy feet, light hands). Dadurch stellt sich zwangsläufig der Schwerpunkt immer senkrecht über dem Tretlager ein.


Bis die arme zu kurz dazu sind.


----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2016)

Es hat doch niemand behauptet, dass das eine statische Gewichtsverteilung ist und das die Hände niemals Gewicht tragen sollen oder dürfen...

Ist doch völlig klar, dass die Hände beim Bremsen, an Steilstufen oder beim Kurvenfahren auch aktiv Gewicht aufnehmen müssen, wir sind schließlich keine Einradfahrer, die die Arme nur fürs Balancieren brauchen... 

Um Gripp am Vorderrad zu erzeugen ist es ja unumgänglich, das man das Gewicht aktiv nach vorn bringt...


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. April 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Um Gripp am Vorderrad zu erzeugen ist es ja unumgänglich, das man das Gewicht aktiv nach vorn bringt...


Nein, nicht wirklich. Es wurde alles schon richtig beschrieben, wie es geht. Schöne Seite, diese hier.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

Alter. Jetzt geht das wieder los.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

Kann jetzt bitte endlich nochmal der TE was zum Thema sagen 
Die ganze Mühe umsonst, und ob die Boxxer korrekt montiert ist weiß auch keiner, aber Hey: er ist Maschinenbauer


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

zumindest hat er nich gesagt "maschinenbau*ingenieur*"... von denen kenn ich einige, zu blöde ne schraube einzudrehen...


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2016)

Vielleicht ja auch Bauer und nutzt ErnteMASCHINEN


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Freunde der gepflegten Fahrtechnik, die Lehrstunde ist zur Leerstunde mutiert, Ihr könnt aufhören mit Eurem Fachwissen  Vielleicht kann mal lieber jemand erklären wie man mit dem Rad auf ner MX-Strecke soviel Schwung bekommt das man 4 Meter hoch springt, Marc evtl ne Idee?
> 
> Edit wegen Dummheit



Der kann einfach abartig treten...


----------



## everywhere.local (27. April 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> zumindest hat er nich gesagt "maschinenbau*ingenieur*"... von denen kenn ich einige, zu blöde ne schraube einzudrehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (27. April 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Der kann einfach abartig treten...



nix treten, e-bike. ist ja maschinenbauer.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. April 2016)

Machet zu hier, is irgendwie unangenehmer Aufenthalt.


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Machet zu hier, is irgendwie unangenehmer Aufenthalt.


Der Titel ist noch das Beste. Das macht fröhliche Stimmung


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. April 2016)

Wegen dem Titel war ich hier, doch es gibt hier leider keine Aussichten auf Satire, nur Stupidität. Daher musset weg, dat Themachen.


----------



## scylla (27. April 2016)

> Bergab mit dem Kinn vorraus





4mate schrieb:


> Das macht fröhliche Stimmung



das ist das Depressivste, was ich seit langer Zeit gelesen habe


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist das Depressivste, was ich seit langer Zeit gelesen habe


 Auch wieder war.  @4mate - was´los?


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist das Depressivste, was ich seit langer Zeit gelesen habe


Ha noi - das hast du bestimmt falsch verstanden. Ganz bestimmt 

Anderes Beispiel: XY Pohl Junior, Fahrer Anno Dunnemal einer Zündapp KS 50 SS (Super Sport) kam eines Abends
zum Treff. Der 1. Satz von ihm war: "Mi hads uffm Butza naus!"

Übersetzung: Ich bin Kopf voran gestüzt bzw. eine allgemeine Redewendung für einen Sturz
  mit einem Einspurfahrzeug.
Das war sooooooooooo lustig, wir haben uns gewälzt! 


Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Auch wieder war.  @4mate - was´los?


 Wat, wat  Nix, ich wälze meinen Butzen in Mehl der Marke "Unschuld"


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. April 2016)

Vieleicht is ja auch nix los hier, weil der Kaffee alle is?


----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Vieleicht is ja auch nix los hier, weil das Bier alle is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. April 2016)

Das sind alles entzugserscheinungen, weil ihr euch nicht aufs bike schwingt, um eure aussagen mal experimentell zu überprüfen. Da droht doch nicht etwa das wetter im hintergrund?
Auch bei sturm, regen, hagelschauer, schnee, wolkenbruch und regenbogen:
Immer das dogma der zentralen position beherzigen!

edit: welche aussagen eigentlich?


----------



## everywhere.local (27. April 2016)

Vielleicht isser auch nur - aufgrund eurer irrsinnigen "Ratschläge" - schwer gestürzt?


----------



## adrenochrom (27. April 2016)

Schdvd schrieb:


> *Bergab mit dem Kinn vorraus*


----------



## everywhere.local (28. April 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>


wieso korrigierst du das? Vlt fällt ja das Kinn vorn raus?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. April 2016)

Vielleicht hätte es eigentlich vorrraus heißen sollen weil der TE Pirat ist, weißt du's?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. April 2016)

Vielleicht ist er sogar der Käptn aus den Simpsons, wer weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (28. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Ha noi - das hast du bestimmt falsch verstanden. Ganz bestimmt
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: XY Pohl Junior, Fahrer Anno Dunnemal einer Zündapp KS 50 SS (Super Sport) kam eines Abends
> zum Treff. Der 1. Satz von ihm war: "Mi hads uffm Butza naus!"
> ...


Irrsinnig lustig , wenn ich irgendwann mal anfange zu lachen,  kann ich bestimmt auch nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2016)

Bergab mit dem Hintern voraus wäre für mich verstörender.
Kinn voraus -> Kampfposition


----------



## --- (9. Mai 2016)

Ihr seid alle nur neidisch weil er 4 Meter hoch springen kann.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. Mai 2016)

Ich kann höher springen als ein Haus...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich kann höher springen als ein Haus...


Wie hoch springt so'n Haus denn normalerweise?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie hoch springt so'n Haus denn normalerweise?


 So 0,0m im Durchschnitt...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> So 0,0m im Durchschnitt...


Dabei!


----------



## --- (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Mai 2016)

Boa geh scheissen das ist echt fies...


----------



## Schdvd (31. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ist dein Bike noch mit der Boxxer wie in deinem Fotoalbum aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schdvd (31. Mai 2016)

Nein die boxxer ist wieder draussen . bei meinem classic bike Cdalle V Carbon , hab ich nie das gefühlngehabt von Motto 100 , Judy dh , Judy xxl . beim jekyll muss ich sagen das mit der boxxer das gefühl nicht ist aber mit der Sektor 150


----------



## jochjuma (31. Mai 2016)

Das Wetter ist auch wirklich schlecht.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2016)

Schdvd schrieb:


> Nein die boxxer ist wieder draussen . bei meinem classic bike Cdalle V Carbon , hab ich nie das gefühlngehabt von Motto 100 , Judy dh , Judy xxl . beim jekyll muss ich sagen das mit der boxxer das gefühl nicht ist aber mit der Sektor 150


springt man mit all den Gabeln in etwa gleich hoch?


----------

